# Best 8" Sub



## Luke311 (Oct 28, 2012)

I wanna know what 8" sub delivers the best/most bass? Some options I have looked into are the SA-8v2 and SEX8d2. I'm going to install it in a ported box.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't think there's a much better value for bass than the SA-8. That said the JL 8W7 does have more Xmax and cone area so it will be louder but it does have special mounting requirements.

There is a slight disadvantage though that the SA-8 has pretty bad sensitivity so you'll need a lot more power to get decent output. I have an Image Dynamics ID8 and it has decent Xmax and for an 8" it gets pretty darn loud and low but it simply isn't going to handle high power and output like the SA-8.


----------



## Luke311 (Oct 28, 2012)

I just realized I was looking at an RE SEX10, not 8. They don't make 8s I guess. Is your ID ported? Any input on 8" solo L7? Haven't heard about these subs for awhile, I know 5-6 years ago they were the ****.
Thanks!


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

This gets my vote.


TC Sounds Epic 8" DVC Subwoofer 293-657


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

I run mine sealed to keep as much cargo area since I have a hatchback I don't need as much output to send bass to the front as there's no seat or rear panel blocking sound, especially midbass which tends to disappear in trunk mounted subs.

I had the L7 8" and sold it quickly. I'd say skip it, it's overpriced and has very little Xmax so it needs to run in a fairly large ported box to get any decent output without running into the Xmax limit. It's loud but pretty much is good for burps only as the SQ isn't all that great. Xmax isn't even listed on the site. But it's about 10.5mm only.


----------



## Luke311 (Oct 28, 2012)

Well I have a ported box I just built. 1.0 cu ft tuned at 35 hz. I was planning on a SA-10d2... But now thinking about getting an 8


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

The 8w7 in my M3 is the best subwoofer I have ever purchased.


----------



## Luke311 (Oct 28, 2012)

Angrywhopper said:


> The 8w7 in my M3 is the best subwoofer I have ever purchased.


Like I said, I would love to have a 8W7, but they are just too pricey.

Any input on Focal? I've read some good reviews, they just look like their built pretty light


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

Uhhh...The TC needs a good look.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

ou812 said:


> This gets my vote.
> 
> 
> TC Sounds Epic 8" DVC Subwoofer 293-657


Second that.
I was also very intriqued by this little monster. I have heard some good reviews about it, from members here. Price has come down since I last looked at them, also.


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

Luke311 said:


> I wanna know what 8" sub delivers the best/most bass? Some options I have looked into are the SA-8v2 and SEX8d2. I'm going to install it in a ported box.
> Thanks for your help!



What's the box size you're thinking about?

The TC sounds Epic 8 (and the Infinity 860W and JBL GTO804) all have specs that suggest good results in sealed or vented enclosures, though all three have pretty low efficiency (around the 81dB/1W/1M point). You can get two 860Ws or GTO804s for the price of one Epic 8, but of course your required box size will go up proportionally.


----------



## boom_squid_2 (Jan 29, 2008)

Those tc8's have Been out of stock quite a while, I don't think they are in production anymore


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

The Soundsplinter RL-i8 is one that I always wanted to try: [ SoundSplinter Subwoofers - RL-i 8" Subwoofer Information ]

The new Alpine Type R 8 is supposed to be another good one. I considered running a pair of them, then just stuck with a Digital Designs 1508 because I happen to like the customer service I receive from Digital Designs. EDIT: I am at the point in this awful hobby where I just stick with what I know versus trying to do something radical. Why? Because every single time I try to cut corners and save money, it ends up costing me more time, money, and effort than it would have had I just gone with something proven in the first place.

On another note, I said something positive about another car audio company... Hell must be freezing over right about now.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Without doubt the most impressive sub I ever owned


















.4-.45 sealed enclosure is perfect


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

ChrisB said:


> The Soundsplinter RL-i8 is one that I always wanted to try: [ SoundSplinter Subwoofers - RL-i 8" Subwoofer Information ]
> 
> .


The rl-i 8 is the same exact woofer as the TC epic 8" with a different logo and darker cone. From TC sounds themselves

The same tc-2+ motor on the epic 8" as all the other size epics. It does not sound like an 8". Very low fs, more excursion than the w7


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

tyroneshoes said:


> The rl-i 8 is the same exact woofer as the TC epic 8" with a different logo and darker cone. From TC sounds themselves
> 
> The same tc-2+ motor on the epic 8" as all the other size epics. It does not sound like an 8". Very low fs, more excursion than the w7


8w7 actually has slightly more xmax.


----------



## Manic1! (May 17, 2011)

Why is the ported box smaller than the sealed for the sound splitter 8?

[ SoundSplinter Subwoofers - RL-i 8" Subwoofer Information ]

0.5 cu ft net volume sealed
0.3 cu ft net volume vented, Fb = 35 Hz


----------



## aj1735 (Feb 27, 2011)

I have 3 JL 8W3V3'S behind my back seat of my f350 crew cab. I like them but would like to get something that gets a little lower than what they sound like. I have put in my JL 12w6v2 and I like the sound of that one over the 3.

I have also heard good things about the alpine type r 8. I haven't heard it though. My issue is mounting depth behind my seat. I have looked at some of the others, but they are as deep or deeper than some 12's.

I have never used any shallow subs before so I don't know how I would like them in comparison.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Being price and box size limited = just take what U can afford that fits !

It won't be enough, but that is not what were after here


----------



## Luke311 (Oct 28, 2012)

Brian Steele said:


> What's the box size you're thinking about?
> 
> The TC sounds Epic 8 (and the Infinity 860W and JBL GTO804) all have specs that suggest good results in sealed or vented enclosures, though all three have pretty low efficiency (around the 81dB/1W/1M point). You can get two 860Ws or GTO804s for the price of one Epic 8, but of course your required box size will go up proportionally.



I have already built a ported box. It's 1.0 cu ft tuned at 35hz. I was planning on an SA-10 that's why I built the box to its specs. I'm just having a little issue because I am limited on space, the box plus port are perfect but I only have an area 9 3/4 by 11 5/8 to mount a sub in. And this is why I'm thinking about an 8". Also, if I get (1) 8 now, I can possibly add 2 more under my seats later (2011 dodge 2500)


----------



## Luke311 (Oct 28, 2012)

tyroneshoes said:


> Without doubt the most impressive sub I ever owned
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What kind of sub is that?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Manic1! said:


> Why is the ported box smaller than the sealed for the sound splitter 8?
> 
> [ SoundSplinter Subwoofers - RL-i 8" Subwoofer Information ]
> 
> ...


Because these subs were made for sealed enclosures.

Regarding xmax, Icon cas 8w7 beat.

You will find this thread helpful

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...audio-discussion/127353-loudest-8-5-cuft.html

As this topic has been discussed in great detail on the site.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Richv72 said:


> 8w7 actually has slightly more xmax.


Xmech:

Epic 8 32.7mm
JL 8W7 28.5mm
Alpine Type R 26mm


----------



## Luke311 (Oct 28, 2012)

Ok I'm just about sold on the Epic 8. I've been doing a lot of research, still a little intrigued by the sa-8v2. Any input comparing the two? Also, what's the ported box specs on the Epic 8? Can't seem to find anything.
Thanks!


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Those are some sick specs for 8" subs. I used to run a Tangband 740c 8" sub (still have a pair) way back but it had around 10-13mm of xmax and it was nothing to sneeze at back then lol...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

JBL GTO804 (GTO-804) 8" Grand Touring Single 4 ohm Car Subwoofer

•Sensitivity: 90 dB
•Frequency response: 30-400 Hz


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

Oliver said:


> JBL GTO804 (GTO-804) 8" Grand Touring Single 4 ohm Car Subwoofer
> 
> •Sensitivity: 90 dB
> •Frequency response: 30-400 Hz


The quoted sensitivity for that driver appears to be wrong. The calculated sensitivity (from the published t/s parameters) is a lot lower.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Luke311 said:


> What kind of sub is that?


TC Epic 8"


TC Sounds Epic 8" DVC Subwoofer 293-657


----------



## Luke311 (Oct 28, 2012)

tyroneshoes said:


> TC Epic 8"
> 
> 
> TC Sounds Epic 8" DVC Subwoofer 293-657



What size enclosure do you have it in? Ported r sealed? I just talked to Parts Express and they say the TC Epic 8 is recommended to have a .117 cu ft ported enclosure at 70hz. That just doesn't seem right to me


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

i too am looking at using 2 8's to save trunk space, but mine will have to be sealed, currently have 1 jl 12w7, but it takes up 1/3 of my trunk space.....came across this today tho
Save 50% on JL Audio 8W7 | Creative Car Audio
but i do not think i can fit the jl in the space i don't have...limited to maybe .6 sealed, you are going ported, i would almost have to try the sa-8 as it is designed to work best in ported. i am thinking the new sundown SD-2 8 will be the best fit for my needs as depth is also a major issue with how the subs will be mounted. i do have to say though that every jl w7 series sub i have owned or installed have always impressed the hell out of me, they just need space and power, power i can buy, space i can not.
good luck


----------



## s4k4zulu (Mar 2, 2010)

marvnmars said:


> i too am looking at using 2 8's to save trunk space, but mine will have to be sealed, currently have 1 jl 12w7, but it takes up 1/3 of my trunk space.....came across this today tho
> Save 50% on JL Audio 8W7*| Creative Car Audio
> but i do not think i can fit the jl in the space i don't have...limited to maybe .6 sealed, you are going ported, i would almost have to try the sa-8 as it is designed to work best in ported. i am thinking the new sundown SD-2 8 will be the best fit for my needs as depth is also a major issue with how the subs will be mounted. i do have to say though that every jl w7 series sub i have owned or installed have always impressed the hell out of me, they just need space and power, power i can buy, space i can not.
> good luck


thanks for the link..seems like a good deal..considering its new


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

According to TC sounds on their forum, Thilo says .35 in a small car and .45 in a suv. Stay within there. Im .45 without the sub displacement


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Any idea how long they will be on back order? Still contiplating buying myself one for Christmas.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

It's probably hard to beat the Sundown SA-8v2 unless you were willing to trade some SPL capability for more SQ IMO. Otherwise, it's a fine well built beautiful driver. If you wanted to tilt the driver into SQ direction, then there is Alpine Type R8, Hybrid Audio Imagine I8SW, and JL 8W7 (sorted in the order of price).


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Is it me, but I think the box has more to do with it than just the sub? We could go for hours going back and forth looking at specs, but the enclosure to me is where you make the sub shine. We have all heard crap subs in correct enclosures sound incredible in both sq or spl, and highly sought after subs sound like poo in bad boxes. I have heard flea market subs sound great with a good box design.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Jroo said:


> Is it me, but I think the box has more to do with it than just the sub? We could go for hours going back and forth looking at specs, but the enclosure to me is where you make the sub shine. We have all heard crap subs in correct enclosures sound incredible in both sq or spl, and highly sought after subs sound like poo in bad boxes. I have heard flea market subs sound great with a good box design.




The box has a strong impact on the frequency response. One of the pilars of SQ is to start with flat frequency response. It's not just you. I have seen someone post "flat FR is responsible for 90% of SQ". The box can help with this. Therefore, there is probably a good amount of truth in statement that any driver will sound good in an optimal for it and the environment box. However, things like transient response, non-linear distortion, and linearity over stroke are also dependent on the subwoofer itself, so there are some things that the box won't fully make up for.


----------



## Luke311 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you all for your help. I've decided to go with the Sa-8v2. Great price and fits perfectly in the enclosure I made. Now, for amps, I was thinking about running a Rockford Fosgate Power 1000.1bd... What do you guys think?


----------



## jim1274 (Sep 28, 2012)

I have been going through the same exercise of trying to find the best 8" sub--everything mentioned here was on my radar. Curious why nobody mentioned the Digital Design 8" offerings? They seem to be in the same league as the Sundown.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

jim1274 said:


> I have been going through the same exercise of trying to find the best 8" sub--everything mentioned here was on my radar. Curious why nobody mentioned the Digital Design 8" offerings? They seem to be in the same league as the Sundown.


Someone already did:



ChrisB said:


> The new Alpine Type R 8 is supposed to be another good one. I considered running a pair of them, then *just stuck with a Digital Designs 1508* because I happen to like the customer service I receive from Digital Designs. EDIT: I am at the point in this awful hobby where I just stick with what I know versus trying to do something radical. Why? Because every single time I try to cut corners and save money, it ends up costing me more time, money, and effort than it would have had I just gone with something proven in the first place.


Of course, I botched my enclosure and need to rebuild it. I tuned it to 32 Hz because I wanted to eliminate the 40 to 50Hz modeled spike. Well, my exhaust drone is 50 to 60 Hz and I need some additional output there to overcome it. Looks like the next enclosure will be 1 cubic foot net tuned to 40 Hz.


----------



## jim1274 (Sep 28, 2012)

ChrisB said:


> Someone already did:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I botched my enclosure and need to rebuild it. I tuned it to 32 Hz because I wanted to eliminate the 40 to 50Hz modeled spike. Well, my exhaust drone is 50 to 60 Hz and I need some additional output there to overcome it. Looks like the next enclosure will be 1 cubic foot net tuned to 40 Hz.


Sorry....I am losing it...too much time on the forum....


----------

